# Muchly excited...



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Well chuffed today, just picked up a classic for £75, it looks brand new, nice and shiny and well looked after. No mods done and all the original parts with it!

Will be picking it up tonight on my way to pick up my grinder off a forum member.

Have not told the wife that i still need to spend more to get the classic up to the right spec..

Now to read all this linky


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congrats man , enjoy the coffee and the classic


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Well done


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done - £75.00 is a bargain. As for telling your wife - play it straight and take it on the chin


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Sure was a bargain!

Not gonna tell the wife, just paid for a stag do in Tenerife later this year as well as this machine, grinder, rave beans....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Er, she will notice.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

oh no she wont...

Im blessed that in i look after the banks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Blessed indeed


----------



## lookmanohands (Mar 27, 2014)

Arrgghh that'll be the one on ebay that I was umming and ahhing about! Enjoy (slopes off to sulk in the corner)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

lookmanohands said:


> Arrgghh that'll be the one on ebay that I was umming and ahhing about! Enjoy (slopes off to sulk in the corner)


Was it in Leicester?

I dont think she knew what it was worth as she claimed to have had loads of interest, glad i jumped in with my bid!

She even told me she had upgraded and pleasantly patted her lovely new delonghi machine









Lots of playing over the next few days!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Great stuff, looks like you've nabbed a bargain there


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Indeed i did.

Here is the shiny little blighter!

Just had a quick go, not very nice results...

View attachment 6053


----------



## lookmanohands (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice one froggystyle, may you have many great espresso!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You'll get some great shots out that machine, just have a little patience and ask lots of questions!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

A fantastic machine to learn your trade on. Got find memories of mine.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> You'll get some great shots out that machine, just have a little patience and ask lots of questions!


Question 1, how do i use it lol!

Just kidding, fired a couple of shots of last night, but they tasted very bitter and very strong!

Need decent scales, new basket, tamper, cups... oh the list goes on!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I have single and double baskets I got with my Portafilter. They're sitting in my cupboard if you need one of each I can post out to you.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> I have single and double baskets I got with my Portafilter. They're sitting in my cupboard if you need one of each I can post out to you.


Sounds good to me Jason, how much would you like?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

It's ok, I have spare bag. Just PM me your address and I'll get them straight out to you. I have single, double and a treble. Would you like one of each? They're used but they'll get you started


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

May as well have one of each, ill PM you now.

Ill send a bag of beans out when i roast this weekend, got some of the rave new indian ones if you fancy some?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah you roast your own?

Cool. That'll save a bit cash to spend on other coffee items haha


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Ah you roast your own?Cool. That'll save a bit cash to spend on other coffee items haha


Strangely enough it doesn't. It used to be a big difference roasting your own greens but nowadays there is very little in it. Except maybe if you buy Bella Barista's special deals. Weight loss when roasting is also considerable.

Anyway good luck with your new Classic. My suggestion would be to learn up the Machine using known bought ready roasted beans. When you get to know the best way with the Classic then start to use your own roasts. That way you can be sure to know what to look for.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Good advice there Ron, problem is i only have my roasted beans, the latest delivery from Rave was only roasted on the 27th so need to rest it for a few days!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok, so had another play this morning and pulled off a couple of shots, tried them as they come off, but they were very bitter and strong!

So, i shoved a shed load of frothy milk in and fed them to wife in a big cup, she loved them!

But back to the basics of espresso, i have to admit here, i have never had an espresso in my life, the main reason for picking up this machine was to try espresso, but also to make frothy milky drinks. So i do not really know what a good espresso should taste like!?

I think the best bet is either to invite someone round to show me and check i am doing things right, or take it over someones house for the same?

Or maybe i just need to continue and play around pulling shots to see what little changes make to the finished goods?

What would be the best starting weight for coffee and what should i hope to achieve in output weight/time?

Sorry to be random but its all very new to me having only ever used press/pour over.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you got scales so you can measure a dose of coffee each time and measure the utput each time ?

Jewellery scales can be bought from eBay for about £5 that will do this

What grinder are you using currently ?

Try 16 g ina non pressurised double basket aim for 1.6 times out in 25-30 seconds

Time from the minute you switch the pump on...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I do have scales, however they are not ideal as they only read in 1g increments. Will order some on Ebay.

Grinder, purchased one off a forum member yesterday Link!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I do have scales yes, but only ones that display in 1g increments, will pick some up from Ebay.

The grinder i purchased from here yesterday in the for sale listings, bodum one.

On the baskets, i am not sure if the ones that came with it are the pressurised ones, they have lots of little holes all over the base, i thought pressurised ones only had one hole?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you got scales so you can measure a dose of coffee each time and measure the utput each time ?
> 
> Jewellery scales can be bought from eBay for about £5 that will do this
> 
> ...


this morning i put 15g in, time wise nothing came out till at least 15 seconds, i let it run till the weight hit about 40g, i did actually stop it at 30g but it carried on running a tiny bit...

Ill try again when i get home tonight...


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

I've been playing with my classic for the last few weeks - i've learned loads in that time & the results just keep getting better.

I found some of the videos here really helpful:

Seattle Coffee Gear Vids

The ones under Espresso answers are of the most interest, some of the ones that cover dosing, tamping & playing with espresso shots give very useful info.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> this morning i put 15g in, time wise nothing came out till at least 15 seconds, i let it run till the weight hit about 40g, i did actually stop it at 30g but it carried on running a tiny bit...
> 
> Ill try again when i get home tonight...


Ok you need to coarsen your grind your extraction is taking too long , hence it's too bitter .....

try and keep the dose the same and back the grind off

time from the pump going on

if using a spouted PF coffee should start coming 4-6 seconds after you've not the switch

aim to get 24-26 g ish in 25 -30 seconds .

O would have though the bosun grinder would have struggled to go fine enough got "choke " over over extract the coffee . Seemingly it does


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok so i changed the grind and pulled a couple of shots this morning, all good, but time wise i am getting 26g out in less than 20 seconds?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That is a bit out he quick side if try taking the grind a little finer and try getting that in 25 seconds and see who it tastes . Might taste a bit sweeter than the quicker extraction.

Ultimately if you like that taste the try not to get too hung up around ratios, they are a good benchmark to help you change a taste if you are unhappy with your results....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok, so i am happy with the results now, getting better tasting shots, although i still need to play around and improvei feel.

The one thing that is driving me nuts is the steam wand, it really is poor, need to pick up a replacement, spotted them on fleabay for £18, question is though, when replaced will it heat the milk quicker than the standard gaggia one as it takes me a good couple of minutes to heat enough milk for a drink?

Also have discovered my shot glasses are the perfect size for the big yorkie choccy buttons to fit in the bottom before you pour your shot, keeps the wife happy!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The difference with the Silvia steam wand is night and day







:good:


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Would this one fit straight one with no adjustments needed?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221401232006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

NO. Unscrew the nut on top of your existing wand. You should find it is a "male" nut ie the thread is on the outside. the one on Ebay is for a different model with possibly a different end /termination.


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

I used that exact one to upgrade my steam wand...you need to swap the nut over. Its a bit of a faff to get the original one off the old wand, but not too hard.

I also found that it was a little loose in my machine & had to use some plumbers tape to prevent it leaking...most people have the opposite problem & have to sand the Silvia wand down slightly.

It works perfectly & the difference is huge!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I guess you can just cut the old pipe to get the nut off!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just take a hammer to it. Only need to bend it a few degrees.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I used grips and bent the bend out a fraction and it came off.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I used the hard wire cutter part of my Leatherman Wave pliers to just cut the original tube in half lol.


----------

